# Making a portafilter bottomless



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

Has anyone ever tried, or has it been discussed previously on this forum, making a regular PF bottomless?

It will obviously require a metal worker and a chrome plater. Interested to hear if anyone has had experience with this.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

You could do but it's generally easier to find one which is already bottomless unless of course they don't do one for your machine.

http://www.home-barista.com/espresso-machines/how-to-make-your-own-naked-portafilter-t1437.html


----------



## FurryCup (Jun 10, 2010)

I got one offa fleabay for £28 with a double and triple basket for that money it's not worth the trouble.


----------



## DavidS (Apr 8, 2010)

You could try 2 ways:

1) A lathe, would be clean

2) a saw, shouldn't be to difficult with a chrome plated brass PF, but may be difficult to make it look clean.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You could contact CoffeeHit or Espresso Warehouse who both stock Naked Portafilters

CoffeeHit can also drill out your current portafilter at their workshop.

The Naked PF page is *here*


----------



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all your suggestions.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I would not attempt making a naked portafilter myself. Personally, I would order one and pay someone else to do the work.


----------



## DavidS (Apr 8, 2010)

If you have a spare one knocking about, why not?


----------



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

The CoffeeHit option looks the best deal.

A general question: would you make your one and only PF naked or is it a good idea to keep a regular one around as well?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Personally, I'd keep both


----------



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

So would I

Only that I have one PF. Are there any cons in having only a bottomless?


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Osh said:


> The CoffeeHit option looks the best deal.
> 
> A general question: would you make your one and only PF naked or is it a good idea to keep a regular one around as well?


Two things you'd have to consider, resale and if you need to pour two cups at the same time. No way I'd bottomless my only portafilter.


----------



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

Neither of those are going to be an issue..... methinks!


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Bottomless PFs means more effort, but enables you to refine your technique, ensuring a good tamp and even distribution.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I have not been brave enough to get a naked PF yet. Definitely something to put on my "list".


----------

